# Using candle fragrance for soap?



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

I make our soap and ran into a lady who also makes soap and runs her own business. We were talking and she gave me a bar of her soap to try and then gave me a bottle of fragrance oil that she made some soap with and didn't like the scent. I got home with it and looked at it. Right on the bottle it said "candle fragrance oil". It also had a warning to avoid contact with skin! She does not sell candles just soaps and lotions and admits to making soap with it! Is this legal?????? I would be so worried if someone used the stuff and got it in their eyes or had a bad reaction. 

I usually don't scent our soap or use essential oils so it is as natural as possible. I have thought about ordering FO online but never in a million years use oils for candles to scent my soap--especially with a warning on them!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

There are some fragrance oils that can be used by both candles and soap, but to use one in soap that is not skin safe is totally irresponsible.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

I would guess it isn't legal. Purposely using a non skin safe ingredient in a skincare product would most definitely make her liable for damages.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I hope she has good Liability Insurance.


----------

